# Blizzard=Fish Deaths



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some of you are aware, here in WI and parts of IA/IL we are in middle of a blizzard right now with 10"+ snow coming down. 

I just recieved word, fish are dieing in one of my tanks, LOTS of fish all adults, with no way to get home for two days at least, to find out what is wrong, it's a sad day indeed. 

Someone please invent freakin teleportation devices already!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

MP, can someone do a water change. That's what I do when in doubt. Might hold them until you get home and figure out what's wrong. Sorry about that. Bummer!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

been doin them, aint helpin, that's why i havent a clue what's going on, water changes are done daily. person that takes care of the fish for me does them as im gone days at a time usually.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry, bud. I figured you would have already thought of that. I wonder if something unusual is in the water from the local utility? Fish don't usually start dieing all of a sudden from disease.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That's true, but with all the other tanks even on new born fry, everything is fine. Only thing i can think of is heater, it's a stealth heater though, i wonder if it sprung a small leak to the inside or something and malfuncting, temperatures are all fine though.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Could someone have accidently spilled something in the tank? This is a tough one!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

impossible to, it's over 6ft in the air, need a ladder to get into it.I'm only one that goes into the tanks on top.


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

What types of fish died?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Victorian Hap Flamebacks, Aulo. Lemon jake pea****s. We're still trying to save the syno multi's. They were a breeding colony all together.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how well do you trust the person doing the changes? have you lost power there? is that why your doing the daily changes? are they filling it back up with ice cold water? what other info can you offer? maybe your just not "thinking outside the box/tank"


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey tell me about that crappie weather! My plans for the weekend (at least for Sat) were cancelled.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey, I just don't understand what all the fuss is about. It was 70 degrees here today?????


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea i wore shorts out to eat tonight, i wish i had some snow, it would get me out of work.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That sucks MP, sorry to hear that. We just got about 17 inches of snow here this past weekend, thankfully most of it is gone already due to the 65 degree weather these past few days


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Our power was flickering on and off but we only got 10" of snow. 


Leveldrummer, i do daily water changes to ensure optimium water conditions. Running 30 tanks, water changes are good on spawning fish and keeping healthy new eggs in the hatcheries and new born fry as well. 

G/f knows what she's doing with water changes, water is heated at 80 degree's for water for water changes, and treated. Not all that hard, this is why im thinking something went wrong with the heater, i do not trust Stealth heaters, i've had one kill fish a few months back it malfunctioned, and another Stealth just quick working on me. I have since started switching to Rena Excel's.

I won't be back home until Saturday night, we'll have to see. Fiance, knows her fish as well, knows how to care for them, until this happened. We put down 25 fish yesterday, 10 died by noon, and more were, we are still trying to save the Syno Multi's. 

The haps are very skittish fish, stressed very easily for some reason versus others. They were kept in a closet before with previous owner, more a walkin fishroom but wasn't around people 24/7 with light like they are now, but no more. Tank will be torn down and disenfected when i get home, whatever went wrong isn't leaving the tank to go elsewhere.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just seems very strange.


----------

